# "White Lab" ?'s



## masonv (Mar 27, 2011)

I can't find the Labidochromis Caeruleus Tumbi Reef "White Lab" in the profile section! I'm thinking of getting some but I can't seem to find any info on them! 
* I just really want to know max size, and diet? 
* Are they the same size as the "Yellow Lab"? 
* Do they have the same aggression as yellow labs, or are they more aggressive?

Any INFO on these "white labs" would be great! Thank You!


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

masonv said:


> I can't find the Labidochromis Caeruleus Tumbi Reef "White Lab" in the profile section! I'm thinking of getting some but I can't seem to find any info on them!
> * I just really want to know max size, and diet?
> * Are they the same size as the "Yellow Lab"?
> * Do they have the same aggression as yellow labs, or are they more aggressive?
> ...


I'm not aware of a Tumbi Reef or Tumbi Point collection point for L. caeruleus, there are quite a few collection point pictures on cichlidae however, including Thumbi Point.
I have what I regard as 'Londo Bay' labs, which appear to be much the same as yellow labs, perhaps a bit more conspecific aggression.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

They appear in the Cichlid News what's new list Jul 2006, but found no other info. Google turned up nothing. I saw them also on a breeder list recently. I would think that given the choice of one or the other most would want the yellows. Maybe that's why they haven't caught on. Rare for a reason. :wink: Nice fish, but having trouble competing with the yellows.


----------



## jprime84 (Apr 14, 2010)

My understanding is that the white-blue version is the more common morph in the wild. Thats why the latin name is caeruleus which means blue. When they found them they didbnt even know about the liosn cove yellow ones. The yellows are rare in the wild, but common in captivity.

I could be wrong, but its my understanding that the white ones are literally the same species.


----------



## iwade4fish (Jan 5, 2009)

The one's I got from Dave S. are really kinda blue, and to be honest, my male looks more like a Frebergi than a white lab, proper. These have bars, at least the males do, but the female is absolutely a stunner!!! 
girl...









male, cra ppy pic......

































So if you have an image of a really pale 'white lab', these are not. I haven't seen him color up, but if he goes more pale in front of a mirror, then I am ok with him. If no paler, I have to question whether the help made a mistake.

Hope this helps your decision.


----------



## Blazed (Feb 28, 2011)

I love my white labs. They are solid white with the black stripe on the top fin.


----------



## masonv (Mar 27, 2011)

But what I'm wondering is are they the same temperament as yellow . And yes I was looking at Dave's, that is where I found them. Is there any reason not to get them. The ones iwade4fish show do have some blue to them. Does that bars on the males make anyone think they might be a problem with a barred fish of any sort.


----------



## iwade4fish (Jan 5, 2009)

Temperament is same as the Lion's Cove.


----------



## mbudd (Dec 10, 2009)

what about white lab nkhata bay


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Blazed said:


> I love my white labs. They are solid white with the black stripe on the top fin.


Sound like Nkhata Bay labs.


mbudd said:


> what about white lab nkhata bay


Likely the same temperament as the other L. Caeruleus.


----------



## iwade4fish (Jan 5, 2009)

Those are the status quo, if you will, white Labs.
In my experience, Labs of any kind will squabble with other Labs of any kind. Just squabble, but my Hara and YellLab mix it up ALL the time, so,......eh.


----------

